# work in progress



## kghinsr (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello again
this is a work in progress
and it will be my third attempt
made from white oak and the plan is to 
use it for wine. 
when finished it will have a hand made tap and wood plug
[attachment=9340]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh that's gonna be too cool. You must keep us updated on this for sure.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 16, 2012)

That's interesting in a very cool way! I don't think I've ever seen a handmade wine cask.


----------



## kghinsr (Aug 16, 2012)

wine will go into the barrel in about 6 weeks
then it needs to sit for about a year
will keep everyone posted on progress
I need to make quite a few more barrels
and this one should be done by the end of the weekend
Ken


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ken - Really Really nice - but WAAAAAAYYY to much math involved for me !
Are you going to turn the outside? It look great like it is to me. 
Scott


----------



## kghinsr (Aug 16, 2012)

we have had some discussion on weather to 
turn the outside or not. May try it both ways
in the other photos the lathe has one that is turned
and ready for the ends to be put into place
Ken


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice for sure! Just because I have no idea, do you glue the planks and then tighten them or is it held together solely from the pressure between the pieces of wood? Keep posting pics!

- Matt


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 17, 2012)

Subscribed! This is a different kind of build, and interesting.


----------



## kghinsr (Aug 17, 2012)

At the moment the bands are holding it together
what I do is drill the stave's and then glue pins into the holes
then I glue the stave's together and re-band until the glue dries
then I turn to my liking and put the ends on ( also white oak)
Ken


----------



## kghinsr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK
after a week of vacation and other work the barrel is finally done.
now to get the tap finished and installed.
the tap is about two thirds done with just the pour spout to go.
pictures will follow very soon.
Ken


----------

